# Flood Advice



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

_ Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators/Admin of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

* As stated in the sign up page, ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries.* Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.




_And please don't cross post. One is enough to get your post seen.


----------

